# High temps and low fan speed. How to control fan speed?



## XanderDylan

On idle, my laptop will hit anywhere from 50C to 72C just sitting there with web-pages open. Gaming, the highest I've seen my GPU was 88C (on a hot day) and 98C on my CPU. But that's when I notice, I don't hear the fan going, almost as if it is staying at 30%. I have a a Cooler Master cooling pad (will link soon, also in picture) and it doesn't exactly help. Takes maybe 3-5C of my temps.

I have been looking for any solution to increasing fan speed and I have found nothing. Speed Fan doesn't help at all so don't link it. I can't seem to find anything else and I would greatly like to increase this fan speed when I wish to do so.

Also, I have compressed air, cleaned it out, its perfectly clean. Still doesn't help.

Here is a pic of the bottom of my laptop. Showing the "lack of" vent's for air and the only system fan that barely works. -_-



Any help on how to control fans so i can prevent so much heat would help GREATLY.

*System specs:*
Laptop - http://usa.asus.com/Notebooks/Versatile_Performance/K53SV/
Intel i5 2410 @ 2.30GHz
Nvidia GeForce 540M 1GB (750/1500/915)
6GB DDR3 1333
750GB WD HDD


----------



## XanderDylan

Bump for help.


----------



## XanderDylan

I updated Asus' Power4Gear Hybrid utility and the only thing I noticed was at a CPU temp of 96C, the fans will go to 100%. But there has to be a way so I can change it to increase speed at a lower temperature.


----------



## VW_TDI_02

Just so you know you aren't supposed to bump your own threads until 24 hours. I did a little research and found a few options. Try looking into the bios to see if there are any fan control options. Have you tried doing this?


----------



## XanderDylan

The BIOS is completely useless and offers no options to adjust fan speeds or anything. I also just watched the video you linked. Still offers no help, but did offer a good laugh the way the guy emphasizes every OTHER word. Thanks for the help though/


----------



## The_chemist21

If you every tinkered inside a laptop it should be easy for you to replace Tim on that Asus. I would also use *Speedfan*.


----------



## rdr09

make sure that the System cooling policy is set to Active . . .

Control Panel>Change advanced power settings>(scroll down and expand)Processor power management>System cooling policy>Plugged in: Active



if it is, then maybe it is time to use the warranty.

edit: don't do anything drastic like opening the case if the equipment is still under warranty. you might void it.


----------



## VW_TDI_02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XanderDylan*
> 
> The BIOS is completely useless and offers no options to adjust fan speeds or anything. I also just watched the video you linked. Still offers no help, but did offer a good laugh the way the guy emphasizes every OTHER word. Thanks for the help though/


It was worth a shot. as the chemist said I would also look into changing the TIM with something newer like MX-4 or if you're feeling courageous then go for some Indigo Extreme. You can also try to make a slightly more powerful cooler. Replacing the low RPM cooler master fans with some more power ful fans should also help. Might make it a tad louder.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_chemist21*
> 
> If you every tinkered inside a laptop it should be easy for you to replace Tim on that Asus. I would also use *Speedfan*.


If you read the OP he clearly stated that he has already tried using speedfan and it did not work for him so don't link it. Speed fan does not work with all OEM machines and his unfortunately is one of them.


----------



## The_chemist21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VW_TDI_02*
> 
> If you read the OP he clearly stated that he has already tried using speedfan and it did not work for him so don't link it. Speed fan does not work with all OEM machines and his unfortunately is one of them.


No if *You* would have read clearly you would know that he watched the video and laughed , there is no mentioning of him ever using the program







He was referring to his BIOS.


----------



## VW_TDI_02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_chemist21*
> 
> No if *You* would have read clearly you would know that he watched the video and laughed , there is no mentioning of him ever using the program
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was referring to his BIOS.


Please read the bold print below
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XanderDylan*
> 
> On idle, my laptop will hit anywhere from 50C to 72C just sitting there with web-pages open. Gaming, the highest I've seen my GPU was 88C (on a hot day) and 98C on my CPU. But that's when I notice, I don't hear the fan going, almost as if it is staying at 30%. I have a a Cooler Master cooling pad (will link soon, also in picture) and it doesn't exactly help. Takes maybe 3-5C of my temps.
> I have been looking for any solution to increasing fan speed and I have found nothing. *Speed Fan doesn't help at all so don't link it. I can't seem to find anything else and I would greatly like to increase this fan speed when I wish to do so.*
> Also, I have compressed air, cleaned it out, its perfectly clean. Still doesn't help.
> Here is a pic of the bottom of my laptop. Showing the "lack of" vent's for air and the only system fan that barely works. -_-
> ---snip picture---
> Any help on how to control fans so i can prevent so much heat would help GREATLY.
> *System specs:*
> Laptop - http://usa.asus.com/Notebooks/Versatile_Performance/K53SV/
> Intel i5 2410 @ 2.30GHz
> Nvidia GeForce 540M 1GB (750/1500/915)
> 6GB DDR3 1333
> 750GB WD HDD


----------



## EyesDilated

I finally decided to try and fix my laptop's overheating problem the other day, I figured I just had to clean the inside of dust and whatnot, but that wasn't the problem. Turns out that reapplying the TIM on the CPU resolved the overheating issue, it seems the previously applied TIM had oozed out from underneath the heatsink and die


----------



## VW_TDI_02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EyesDilated*
> 
> I finally decided to try and fix my laptop's overheating problem the other day, I figured I just had to clean the inside of dust and whatnot, but that wasn't the problem. Turns out that reapplying the TIM on the CPU resolved the overheating issue, it seems the previously applied TIM had oozed out from underneath the heatsink and die


This is often the problem with lap tops and OEM machines. Since they are doing such a high number of computers they just stick a glob of TIM on there. Often it's too much or too little resulting in poor heat transfer. Also they use cheaper TIM to make it more cost efficient. OP I think your best bet is to reapply TIM with something new. Also while you are at it you can really clean out all the dust from the inside. After everything you should get a substantial drop in temperatures.


----------



## XanderDylan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EyesDilated*
> 
> I finally decided to try and fix my laptop's overheating problem the other day, I figured I just had to clean the inside of dust and whatnot, but that wasn't the problem. Turns out that reapplying the TIM on the CPU resolved the overheating issue, it seems the previously applied TIM had oozed out from underneath the heatsink and die


That does seem like it might be a good idea. I believe I have one more dose of MX-4 sitting around. If I feel risky, I might actually give this a try. Thank you!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VW_TDI_02*
> 
> This is often the problem with lap tops and OEM machines. Since they are doing such a high number of computers they just stick a glob of TIM on there. Often it's too much or too little resulting in poor heat transfer. Also they use cheaper TIM to make it more cost efficient. OP I think your best bet is to reapply TIM with something new. Also while you are at it you can really clean out all the dust from the inside. After everything you should get a substantial drop in temperatures.


Like I said above, this is a good idea and I might give it a try. But, I bought my laptop in October, so if I am under warranty, I may give that a try also. Any idea if they would send me the SAME exact model, or a model with identical specs and better cooling? I payed $700. -_____-


----------



## VW_TDI_02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XanderDylan*
> 
> That does seem like it might be a good idea. I believe I have one more dose of MX-4 sitting around. If I feel risky, I might actually give this a try. Thank you!
> Like I said above, this is a good idea and I might give it a try. But, I bought my laptop in October, so if I am under warranty, I may give that a try also. Any idea if they would send me the SAME exact model, or a model with identical specs and better cooling? I payed $700. -_____-


You can try giving them a call. Just make sure to state that you have cleaned out all of the dust with compressed air, have been using a laptop cooling pad, what your temps, and what programs you have used to see the temperatures. From there ask them if there is anything they recommend you do for better temps or if there is anything they can do. I wouldn't tell them that you are thinking about taking it apart to reapply the TIM because if you do that then I'm pretty sure the warranty would be void.


----------



## HAVY

Hey I have an exactly the same laptop k53SV with i5 2430 CPU. I had problems with cooling, after two years of using by playing games and ..... the problem was in dust that was accumulated between the cooling grid, from the inside and between the cooler itself (originally there is a balck sticker that closes the acces to this place. After cleaning the dirt from there, cooling was once more fantastic. Under maximum stress CPU (i5) reaches 95 after 5 minutes of 100% stress on CPU, GPU, HDD, RAM, (entire system under 100% load) and my GPU (Videocard)(Nvidia 540m) temp. wasn't going above 80. So have that in mind.... The rest of my notebook. was pretty clean! The only place where the dust have accumulated was under the black sticker between the cooler and the cooling grid wich is welded to the two cooper heat conducters....


----------

